# The groom deserves a nice cake too!



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

Help! I am having a terrible time finding pictures of groom cakes. I need ideas, Ive looked everywhere. 

Anyone know where I could find some ideas for a beautiful, interesting grooms cake?

thanx
eeyore


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

for grooms cake i have made three tier chocolate iced cake with marzipan fruits! a banana cream tart, strawberry short cake and ice cream cakes. 

i have seen race car cakes and boat motifs.


----------



## compassrose (Jun 1, 2001)

I remember these were trendy a while back... croquembouche. I also recall seeing in one of those fancy Christmas magazines something that would be nice: a "tree" of handmade chocolate truffles in various flavours and colours. I think those would be kind of fun.

What about chestnut cake (my favourite)? Of course, I'm actually a big fan of fruitcake myself, so the traditional kinds of groom's cake rather appeal. But you could do something different with the fruitcake: maybe tropical fruits? Or a yeast one?

Personally, the notion of the novelty racecar or boat shapes makes me gag. (I'm sure - gag - golf is another popular one, too. Bride gets Barbie and Ken, groom gets Hobby Done Without Bride. What a great omen.) But most things about what most conventional people seem to want in their weddings make me gag. I'd go for a simple square shape, with elegant but understated marzipan or chocolate wrap, or something architectural (see first paragraph!) every time.


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm sure that anything tasty and beautiful will make a nice groom's cake, but here are a couple traditional recipes. Nothing noted about how the the baked one was decorated. However, I recall when I was given a piece of Groom's cake in a little box it had a very rich icing on top with almond paste under it.

From my file: (LOVE fruitcakes) These are designated Groom's cake. Unfortunately I didn't note exactly where I got the first one which is steamed and probably older than the second. (From something like NYT Ckbk, Gourmet, or perhaps Joy, Fannie Farmer, or Settlement). If it's important to anyone, I can explore and try to find the exact source. I think the use of fruit cakes at weddings is more traditional than the sort we use now. My fuzzy recollection is that even the whiter Bride's Cake used to have some fruit in it, too. 

GROOM'S CAKE
2 sticks butter softened
2 1/4 cup confectioners' sugar
5 large eggs
1 1/2 cup all-purpose flour combined with 2 tsp cinnamon,
1 tsp ground allspice
1 tsp freshly grated nutmeg
1/2 tsp ground cloves
1/4 cup fresh lemon juice combined with 1/2 cup unsweetened bottled grape juice
1 Tbs grated lemon rind
1 1/2 cup raisins
1 1/2 cup finely chopped glaceed citron
1 1/2 cup coarsely chopped blanched almonds
1/3 cup sieved apricot jam

8" round straight sided baking dish with 3" deep sides lined with buttered wax paper.

In mixer cream butter til light and fluffy; add 2 cups confectioners' sugar, 1/4 cup at a time, beating and beat til smooth. Add eggs,1 x 1, beating after each addition. Add flour mixture and the juice mixture alternately a third at a time; stir in rind, fruits, almonds. Turn batter into dish; cover batter with a buttered round of wax paper; cover with double layer of foil secured with kitchen string. Set on rack in kettle with tight fitting lid; add enough simmering water to kettle to reach halfway up sides of dish; steam cake. Adjust heat as necessary to keep water at a simmer and adding more water as necessary for 2 1/2 hours to 3 hours or til cake tester inserted through foil into center of cake comes out clean.

Remove dish carefully from kettle, remove foil and wax paper. Let cake stand on rack 30 minutes. Run thin knife around inside edge of dish; invert rack over cake and invert cake onto it. Let cake cool completely. May be stored in airtight container for 1 week or frozen, wrapped tightly in plastic wrap for several weeks. Transfer to platter. Sift 1/4 cup confectioner's sugar over top and brush sides with apricot jam, heated. Yields 24 very thin slices.

GROOM'S CAKE (II) from the old Woman's Day Encyclopedia
4 cup sifted all purpose flour
1 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp each of ground cloves, cinnamon, mace
2 cup butter 
2 1/4 cup (1 #) firmly packed brown sugar
10 eggs, well beaten
1/2 lb each candied cherries and pineapple
1 lb dates, seeded and sliced
1 lb each seedless raisins and currants
1/2 lb citron, thinly sliced
1/4 lb each of candied orange and lemon peel
2 cup chopped nuts
1 cup each honey and molasses
1/2 cup cider

Sift flour, baking powder, spices together 3 times. Cream butter. Gradually add sugar; cream til light and fluffy. Add eggs, fruits, peels, nuts, honey, molasses, and cider. Gradually add sifted dry ingredients, beating after each addition til blended. Spoon into 3 loaf pans (10 x 5 x 3" each), greased, lined with heavy paper, and greased again. Bake in preheated very slow oven (250°f) for 3 1/2 to 4 hours. Makes 80 servings.

Half cake served at reception; remainder put in gift boxes & given to guests to take home.


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

www.weddingcakes-cleveland.com (under cake sculpture)

www.earlenescakes.com (under grooms cakes


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

You should check out the British cake decorating magazines, they have a special on wedding cakes available right now.


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

I attened a wedding last July and everyone was talking about the grooms' cake.

It was a beautifully decorated 3 tier square all chocolate cake. On each tier were lines of the groom's little plastic green soldiers that he played with as a young boy. The top had a little plastic green tank with an American flag on it.

H.


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

Thanks for the replies. What I was really wanting were pictures to give me ideas about decorating it. I really dont see novelty cakes at weddings around here. Here they are always chocolate....and decorated as if it was an afterthought.

Well, I am a friend of the groom. The bride is getting a very expensive fancy-schmancy lady to do hers. (I think she is the highest priced decorator in the state.) So, I dont want a plain or silly cake. Plus none of that goes along with the personality of the groom.

ANYWAY, (as if you wanted to know all that) I have decided to do 2 square tiers of chocolate BC. with dark choc. filigris or lace work and chocolate roses. And the top tier a "basket" of marzipan fruit.

I got the ideas from the second site you posted Anna. Thanks a bunch. 

eeyore


----------

